# FIRE ME please!!!!



## cda (Aug 10, 2015)

New York City tried to fire an employee for missing about 18 months of work -- though he was dead during some of that time.

The New York Post reported Saturday on the case of Geoffrey Toliver.

The city Human Resources Administration accused the $38,000-a-year Medicaid eligibility specialist of abandoning his job as of November 2013. An administrative law judge recommended last month that Toliver be fired, noting that he didn't appear for a July 1 hearing.

He couldn't: He'd died of cancer last Dec. 8, at 65.

A spokesman says the human resources agency took steps after calls and certified letters to Toliver's home went unanswered for over a year.

But Anthony Toliver says he believes his brother's family apprised his employer of his long hospitalization and death.

http://www.newsday.com/news/new-york/geoffrey-toliver-who-died-dec-8-city-tried-to-fire-for-missing-work-report-says-1.10720927

I wonder if he got his vacation days???


----------



## ICE (Aug 10, 2015)

It is next to impossible to fire government employees.

These two are painting the bollards.  For starters, their supervisor should get chewed out for painting the bollards.  The guy on the right is cleaning the bollard and the other guy is painting the bollard.  The guy that paints watches the guy that cleans and the guy that cleans watches the guy that paints.  Then they go to the next one.  It takes 15 minutes.


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2015)

Quality control

Or two in and two out requirement??

And you sat there for thirty minutes watching?


----------



## ICE (Aug 10, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Quality controlOr two in and two out requirement??
> 
> And you sat there for thirty minutes watching?


They were wasting time.

This was at a rest stop on Hwy 5


----------

